# were to buy parts



## rodmankn3 (Jul 15, 2013)

I have a infinity bass link that is not working and I have come to the conclusion that since the parts seem to be so inexpensive I should try and replace the most common culprits of my problem. the problem is I have not been able to find the parts using the part numbers from infinity.

19201d669a
192012b649a
192232irf9640
192233irf640

could someone help me find this parts

thanks


----------



## dealer (Jul 31, 2013)

rodmankn3 said:


> I have a infinity bass link that is not working and I have come to the conclusion that since the parts seem to be so inexpensive I should try and replace the most common culprits of my problem. the problem is I have not been able to find the parts using the part numbers from infinity.
> 
> 19201
> 192012
> ...


Complimentary pair Bipolar Transistors
d669a
b649a 

Complimentary pair Mosfets
irf9640
irf640

Hope that helps


----------



## rodmankn3 (Jul 15, 2013)

I'll try that. thanks


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Digikey,Farnell,Newark,Mouser and MCM should have them.

2sd669a and 2sb649a are the full part # on those transistors.


----------



## rodmankn3 (Jul 15, 2013)

Mouser had all but one of the transistors. Had to call them instead of using the web page.

I'll look at those other places for the one I'm missing.

Thanks

sent from my Galaxy S4


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Did you check the power supply mosfets for shorts?

I believe they are P60nf06


----------

